# Hey Guys have you seen this parody? :D



## Korex (Jan 4, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjL2WcK3JYU


----------



## Lindu (Jan 6, 2010)

I hate you Homer.
You can all go to Springfield. Didn't see it before btw !


----------



## Korex (Jan 6, 2010)

Lindu said:


> I hate you Homer.
> You can all go to Springfield. Didn't see it before btw !



yeah just found this now..btw do you know to put the video here instead of the  link? i'm trying to do that but its hard


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 6, 2010)

It was meh.


----------



## Hir (Jan 6, 2010)

That was shit I'll be honest.


----------

